# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Biofertilizantes Orgánicos Chablor

## agrochablor

Vendo Bio-fertilizantes Líquidos ,100% Orgánicos de alta calidad Biológica, para cultivos Orgánicos y convencionales, temporales y permanentes, mejorador de suelo, aplicado en viveros, almácigos, vía foliar y sistema de riego, especial para cultivos de espárragos, ajìes, páprika, cafè, cacao,citricos, mangos, banano Orgánico ,caña de azucar, cultivos de hojas, Legumbre y Hortalizas, Tubérculos, Cereales, hierbas aromáticas, medicinales, etc, calidad garantizada , desarrollado con tecnologìa limpia , contamos con stock permanente, respuesta en plazos inmediatos. atte Gerencia comercial Pedidos al Telf: 01-993828256 / 975036334 rpm*421077 www.agrochablor.comTemas similares: Transgénicos vs Orgánicos Biohuertos organicos Futuro de los alimentos orgánicos Abonos Orgánicos insumos orgánicos chablor

----------

